# A dog dropping huge loads in my yard



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Someone has a big dog that they let drop huge loads in my lawn and they don't pick it up. It's happening on the regular and it's time to put a stop to it. It oddly started about three months ago and now seems to be every week.

I'm pissed I'm going to put some Ring cameras in the front windows to catch them. Oddly I was just telling my old lady only like 3 days ago about the situation. I walk out a minute ago to bring the trash can in, and theres another...

Time to catch them.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Let the games begin. What's your plan when you catch them?


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Let the games begin. What's your plan when you catch them?


Gonna put a Nest camera in my front window. Front yard is not deep so if they are doing it i the day it should be perfectly clear. The dog craps in the same spot every time. So I know exactly where to point it.

Not sure what to do WHEN they get caught. I'll catch them first then decide.


----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

Find out what time it's showing up then wait for them with a paintball gun.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Maybe get a sign for a few weeks.....





Take your pick :thumbup:


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

I caught my neighbor down the street letting his two little dogs drop little annoying treats on my new renovation. I saw him at least try to pick up what he could but the little wiener dog would kick up clumps of grass as he did his little rear kick thing after going. You could see the grass flying through the air. On my way to work I say the neighbor out walking and rolled my window down to politely let him know that he should get his dogs inside ASAP and wash them off with a strong detergent. "I had just applied a strong bio fungicide the night before and all humans and animals need to stay clear for 72 hours." Haha. I've never seen the old man move so fast to get his two dogs back in.

I think me acknowledging that I saw him walking his dogs about 5 feet up on my turf had probably just as much impact as the warning about the "hazardous" lawn applications. I haven't seen him let the dogs anywhere near since.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

+1 make them fear the chemicals. Bonus points if they see you with a backpack sprayer, gloves and a mask while they are walking the dog.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

drenglish said:


> I caught my neighbor down the street letting his two little dogs drop little annoying treats on my new renovation. I saw him at least try to pick up what he could but the little wiener dog would kick up clumps of grass as he did his little rear kick thing after going. You could see the grass flying through the air. On my way to work I say the neighbor out walking and rolled my window down to politely let him know that he should get his dogs inside ASAP and wash them off with a strong detergent. "I had just applied a strong bio fungicide the night before and all humans and animals need to stay clear for 72 hours." Haha. I've never seen the old man move so fast to get his two dogs back in.
> 
> I think me acknowledging that I saw him walking his dogs about 5 feet up on my turf had probably just as much impact as the warning about the "hazardous" lawn applications. I haven't seen him let the dogs anywhere near since.


Love this strategy! :lol:


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

This strategy is very effective.

I had the same thing happen to me. Here's what I did....

I made visual contact with the pooper and pooper's owner. When they got close to the yard I went down to the street and engaged in conversation. It went something like this,

Me-"Good morning, i just want to give you a heads up. It might be best if you wash your dogs paws right when you get home. I spray the yard weekly for a very invasive weed and the chemical is extremely toxic to pets. The last thing I want is for your 4 legged friend to be harmed."
Pooper's Owner-"Thank you very much for the head's up. Have a good day"

Now they walk on the other side of the street and haven't seen a landmine in months.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I let my new neighbors know that I treated my yard regularly with chemicals, and that out of concern for their 4-legged furbaby, they should keep her in their yard. They trained their dogs to stay off of my yard, which I'm thankful for. I hope OP gets the stealth pooper.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

Ah so kind and so gentle....i wouldn't handle like that. I'd probably say something like hey I'm tired of your dog ...... in my yard, it needs to stop. Very blunt and to the point. If their feelings get hurt oh well. Does that make me the jerk, maybe, but the other guy was the jerk first.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Once you find out the culprit, just defecate in their yard or front porch. I bet they'll get the hint.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Don't drop crazy money for a Nest or Ring cam in this situation. Grab a Wyze cam for 20$ and repurpose it after you catch the rouge pooper.

https://www.wyzecam.com


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

dacoyne said:


> Don't drop crazy money for a Nest or Ring cam in this situation. Grab a Wyze cam for 20$ and repurpose it after you catch the rouge pooper.
> 
> https://www.wyzecam.com


This Wyze Cam youtube video is pretty amusing.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

outdoorsmen said:


> Ah so kind and so gentle....i wouldn't handle like that. I'd probably say something like hey I'm tired of your dog ...... in my yard, it needs to stop. Very blunt and to the point. If their feelings get hurt oh well. Does that make me the jerk, maybe, but the other guy was the jerk first.


I like the cut of this guy's jib.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Came home to find another giant horse crap in my yard. I did not even pull in the driveway, instead went straight to buy a Nest camera.

Now we wait....










Night vision is good too, so either way they are as good as caught.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

It's always something isn't it? I just had to yell at my mail delivery person today because first he jammed a large package into my wall mount mailbox and actually put a bend in it, then even worst he keeps walking across my lawn in the same areas being i'm an end lot. The ground is hard to frozen in some areas and the snow we had earlier has melted so his foot prints are crushing the grass and its already starting to turn those areas brown while the rest is still green. Today I actually was home to catch him so I told him no more. The people that care about there properties shouldn't have to put up with others who just don't care or are too lazy to KEEP OFF.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

In!

This is better than Operation Crampus!


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Any update @Rockinar?


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Nope. Still waiting.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

One on the hook but I will let this one slide. Evidence in the yard appeared that they made SOME attempt to pick it up. Video playback corroborates that. It's also not the big horse I'm after. This one is smaller. I also know who this kid is, he lives about 4 houses down. The lawn had some other visitors, but no violators.

So we still wait...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm starting to hope it's not a person, lol.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Watch it be an actual horse. &#128514;


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> Watch it be an actual horse. 😂


LOL


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I think you really need one of those no poop signs that pennstater posted.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Same kid, same dog, same location. Only this time he did not pick it up......


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

@dfw_pilot Do you have any idea where I can rent a well-fed horse (or hippopotamus) in Texas?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

drenglish said:


> IOn my way to work I say the neighbor out walking and rolled my window down to politely let him know that he should get his dogs inside ASAP and wash them off with a strong detergent. "I had just applied a strong bio fungicide the night before and all humans and animals need to stay clear for 72 hours." Haha. I've never seen the old man move so fast to get his two dogs back in.


^^^THIS^^^ is what worked for me but, YEARS AGO (when still in the People's Republik of Maryland-stan) I went a step further and posted some wee little "*Danger: Lawn Chemical - Pesticides Use*" lawn flags that an acquaintance who was working for a chain lawn care service lent me as signs that every 4-feet.

Those yellow lawn flags with big bold letters in red ("Danger") and rest of text in black have GOT TO BE available somewhere.

Edit: Oh wow, THEY ARE, *JUST "GOOGLE" search words: "danger pesticide lawn flags"*

I found they we're VERY effective for the pet owners walking their dogs but, not so for the idgits who kick their dogs out of the house every morning to do their business in everyone else's yards while they get ready to go to work, etc. Unbelievable.

My heart truly goes out to OP, what I'm dealing with now are arborvitaes at the entrance to our drive that are completely brown 18" up and incredibly unsightly, up just one side - where the first neighborhood pooch lifted its leg and "marked" that poor shrub years ago cemented that spot as a "marking spot" ever since. I spend a LOT of time, water, bactericide, insecticide and Hollytone annually to keep that specimen planting from having its immune system becoming irretrievably stricken ...


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

@440mag Have you tried spraying dog repellents? Vinegar, ammonia, etc.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Gosh, I never thought ammonia ...!

I (should say we) tried Red Cayenne Pepper (got it in the biiiiiiig jugs available at the 'membership' wholesale clubs) with limited succcess (one or more of em must be chihuahuas! :lol: )

I use vinegar to suppress a lot of weeds but, there is mulch there I could try vinegar on, without endangering the shrub's roots (I '***'ume )

Geez, I can't think of any living thing that ammonia wouldn't deter (wheels turning in my noggin, now)!


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

Moth balls?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Rockinar said:


> Same kid, same dog, same location. Only this time he did not pick it up......


Time to ask the kid to handle his 💩, while handing him some 🐕 poop bags. I keep a small roll in the car. Comes with a dispenser with a carabiner. He can look at his phone, he can handle his responsibilities. Go to PetSmart, but one, gift wrap it and say, "I'm sure that you won't be leaving me any more presents from now on." or something to that extent, smile and walk away.


----------



## Noclssgt (Apr 6, 2018)

updates, updates, updates!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Noclssgt said:


> updates, updates, updates!


 :thumbup: The most entertaining thread right now!


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Rockinar said:
> 
> 
> > Same kid, same dog, same location. Only this time he did not pick it up......
> ...


I like this idea.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I have not seen him since in my yard. But a walk to the community mailbox shows the dog has been crapping in everyone elses yard.


----------



## supradude (Dec 20, 2018)

I share your frustration of dog turding in the lawn. I have neighbors who let their four legged animals turd up my lawn all the time when they are walking them. I've never caught em, but I know they're letting them have at it. I step in that crap when I'm out spraying and don't realize it until that smell... it's... ugh. Even worse is when I ride over it on the lawn tractor; the garage stinks for weeks. There has to be something that actually works to keep them off the lawn.


----------

